# Feedback pedals??



## thedarkoceans (Jul 24, 2011)

hi guys.i would really like to buy a pedals that helps me making a feedback.i dont wanna put my bass near the amp or other shit,just a pedal that makes a feedback.nothing of dangerous for my ears obviously.
thnx,thedarkoceans.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2011)

You could buy an OD pedal or distortion pedal, crank the drive/gain and it will feedback like a bitch unless you have a noisegate in there.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 24, 2011)

Boss DF-2- is that what you mean?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 24, 2011)

the only problem is that is not in production anymore,and in italy ppl sell it for a lot of money.italian people are so fucking stupid.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 24, 2011)

i think berhinger copied that circuit once boss stopped making then, you can but the berhinger version for about 40 quid.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 24, 2011)

my only worry is about behringer's quality.the price speaks like "muahaha i'm shitty boss imitation"


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 24, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> my only worry is about behringer's quality.the price speaks like "muahaha i'm shitty boss imitation"



Behringer is hit-or-miss. It doesn't seem like the kind of effect that you'd be using all the time, so maybe durability shouldn't be a terrible concern if you're only going to step on it once or twice a show.


----------

